# Stacks Scrapyard - May 2017



## mookster (May 21, 2017)

This was an accidental bonus find on a day of exploring car graveyards! We were heading to another location and spotted some old abandoned cars outside a garage so immediately swung the car around to go investigate and boy am I glad we did. 

We saw and spoke to a lovely guy in the little shop building out the front and asked if he minded us taking photos of the cars and he said we could go for it, so off we headed. There are a couple of working garages on the site and they seemed chill with letting us wander as well so we ventured off to the back of the site into the undergrowth. There is a weird mix of very old and more modern cars which are obviously the ones being worked on, the older stuff including a number of heavy haulage/wrecker trucks just seems buried and forgotten about which is really cool.

Situated right at the back of the yard, surrounded by trees and vegetation and penned in by two aging trucks was the gold though (especially for car nuts like me and my friend). A Mk.4/5 Cortina estate with nothing less than a Mk.1 Ford Granada balanced on top, obviously been there for decades too.








































































Thanks for looking, more here https://www.flickr.com/photos/mookie427/sets/72157680945444984/ ​


----------



## Gromr (May 21, 2017)

Do I spy a Nissan Bluebird? Not seen one of those for a while.

Nice find and cool of the owners to let you look round.


----------



## prettyvacant71 (May 21, 2017)

I love these sorta places, mainly as I spent many a year during the 90's lookin for bits in them I'd buy proper sheds, MK 1 and 2 Cortinas, escorts and don't laugh capris, yes I've had the mk 1,2 and 3 so I was forever in scrapyards lookin for bits for them...the fact that just about everything I bought never had any MOT and I prob paid less than 50 quid for them, a packet of 20 B+H seemed a fair price for my mk1 capri, I'm gona shut up this is makin me feel really old lol.

Thanks really enjoyed lookin at your pics, great find!


----------



## HughieD (May 21, 2017)

Come on Mook....your reports are getting a bit scrappy


----------



## missypink (May 22, 2017)

My heart skipped a beat when I saw the Bluebird! One of the best cars I've ever driven!


----------



## jsp77 (May 22, 2017)

Nice one mookstar, i do love a good old scrapyard.


----------



## B7TMW (May 24, 2017)

That granada is way past saving but it was a late Mk1 3.0 Ghia in Arizona gold. One of my favorite cars! Had one once, a long time ago.

That Mini clubman looks interesting as well.


----------

